# scaling up a structure



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought a N-scale coaling tower that I want to use to build a similiar copy of it to G-scale. How do I go about doing this. I thought I could take measurments off this model and then use a multiplier to get what I need. For those of you out there that have built there own, can this be done and what do I multiply it by. I 'm new at doing it this way so any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys, Travis


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Travis, first we need to know what scale you want to go to? G-Scale is a generic term for 1.20.3, LGB (Varies) 1.24, 1.29 and 1.32 at a pinch. For instance take 1.24. That equals 1/2 inch to the foot. Most building and materials, ie doors and window castings are available in this scale. 
Although my trains are 1.29, 99% of my buildings are 1.24. 
I'm sure other of our Master builders will jump in with better detail than I have given. 
Rod


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the following will help, it's a PDF file that you can make a copy of.

Scale Conversion PDF[/b]


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't look at the PDF yet and I will but for me When I want to go up or down to HO I first figured out what it was 1:1 then went t0 1:87 so in lets say I want to make a 1:20.3 model from a 1:87 dimensions lets say I have a 10" wall in 1:87 (HO) I multiple the 10" by 87 giving me 870 inches 1:1 then divide by 20.3 giving 42.857 or if you lazy like me 43" Thats how I do it. I believe there are scale converters on the net also.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

http://jbwid.com/scalcalc.htm 

Try this one you will need to know your starting scale and ending scale it has a scale up and down feature wihich bascily just does what I did in the previous post. The PDF is good I read it and pulled some useful stuff thanks for putting it n there. 

If you haven't done so buy some good metal rulers that lay flat no backing great for measuring and using as a straight edge for cutting.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks fellas. This stuff is what I was looking for. Im going to do the project in 1/24 which is close enough for me and sounds easiest way to go. ...Travis


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this. take out a calculator, the one in the computer will do. Take your n and divide it by the 1/2 inch. N is probably 1:160 (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N_scale ), so for this case divide 160 by 24. Store this in the memory. Now take any ruler, inches or millimeters it does not matter. Measure on the n scale model. Use this calculator to multiply this measurement by the number you stored. The answer will be the measurement you will use on the 1:24th model you are building. 

For instance, 106 divided by 24 is 6.6666666666... Say you measure the width of a window to be 1/4 inch or .25 inches. Multiply by the 6.66... and you get 1.666666... or 1 2/3 inches. That will be the actual width of the window on your 1:24 model. 

This only requires the use of a standard ruler and you do not have to worry about scale measurements. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

With you calculator, look at the measurement in your N drawing, multiply by 160 and divide by the scale you want.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Having been down this road before on MLS (sorry, but I don't remember what the thread was all about), up-scaling isn't always just a matter of swapping numbers. See, scale is a funny thing and what looks right in HO doesn't always translate to 1:20.3. For example, a while back I got the hots for an HO-scale lumber worker's home, which looked perfect for a knock off, so I called the kit maker and asked him what the rough dimensions were. He gave me the footprint (length and width) while grumbling, "You could just buy my kit." Anyway, based on the numbers and a photo off his website, I built a cardboard mockup, which just didn't have the pizzaz of the HO model. So, I guess the best way is to get the actual dimensions of the prototype. At least then you'll know that the model you're basing your large-scale version on hasn't been altered in some way. Sorry to be so anal, but somebody's gotta count them rivets.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

A simpler method would be simply to measure the item to be converted with a caliper. 

N scale is 1:160. I work in 1:20.3, so..... 

Caliper measurement of .1375 times 160 divide by 20.3 = 1.0160 actual inches.


----------

